# silver back??



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay I have about 8 of these but this one is the one I have named Silver Back he looks like the silver back Gorilla. So what breed is this one?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like a light Brahma but can't be because it doesn't have feathered feet.... so maybe something wit the same coloration - a Delaware or Colombian Rock or Colombian Wyandotte maybe?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I know it isn't Delaware I have had those before and usually they are white with dark grey or black stripes on the. But that silver back s 100% silver in color. I have never seen a chick like that before.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guessing a California White.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Guessing a California White.


Actually went back over all the Wyandotte and the Columbian is about as close as I can get to this one. The photos of the white chicks is like the ones that I have with the silver I have about 8 that are mostly white but with that distinct silver on them. https://www.cacklehatchery.com/columbian-wyandottes.html#product_tabs_review_tabbed


----------

